# Citroen C25 / Fiat Ducato / Talbot



## miller (Jul 28, 2009)

1990 era on my 2.5diesel.

Can someone who has a similar base pop their bonnet and confirm if there is an intake pipe running from the front snorkel to the intake pipe on the airbox.(which sits beneath the spare wheel) Currently there is none on mine and im wondering do i need to replace it?

Cheers and much appreciated

Mike


----------



## sodoff (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello Miller,recently I was looking for a mirror for our Talbot/Ducato and was advised to try Preloved.Glad I did,very friendly and well imformed.Give it a try,some one may know.Ours is a 1989 Diesel/non turbo,if it helps I will have a look tomorrow but dunno if it will be the same-it is a J5.


----------



## 888dee (Jul 28, 2009)

to dark to take pic's this evening, I'll get you something tomorrow morning


----------



## miller (Jul 28, 2009)

First pic is of the snorkel thats located on the slam panel just off centre, note how it turns 90deg downwards, here is where i suspect the intake pipe needs to connect to






Second pic (rotated clockwise 90deg)sneaks a view under the spare wheel to the airbox, there you can see the inlet pipe to the air box which i suspect the other end of the intake pipe needs to connect to?







Much appreciated if you could have a peek and confirm please

Cheers


----------



## 888dee (Jul 29, 2009)

right, mine is a J5 2.5 td but I assume the 1st part of the intake is the same
















didn't have time to take the spare out this morning but will do later if no one else has provided a better pic


----------



## miller (Jul 29, 2009)

Cheers, ive just realised yours has a turbo  and will definitely have an intake pipe. No need to remove the wheel thats been plenty. Thank your for the pics. I now need confirmation off a non turbo version though im 90% convinced now it needs an intake pipe to stop the air filter sucking in hot gasses from engine bay.

Much appreciated 


Mike


----------



## 888dee (Jul 29, 2009)

I fully expect the intake pipe between the slam panel and the air filter housing will be the same on the NA and Turbo versions as the housing certainly appears to be in the same place.


----------



## miller (Jul 29, 2009)

888dee said:


> I fully expect the intake pipe between the slam panel and the air filter housing will be the same on the NA and Turbo versions as the housing certainly appears to be in the same place.



I agree,  all the connectors are in the same place so why wouldnt it. I suspect i may look into some bendy aluminium ducting of similar diameter and just jubilee clip to the connectors then zip tie it out of the way of any moving parts.


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, ours is the 2.5D non turbo ( Talbot Express ) and there should be a large bore pipe from the front snorkel part to the air cleaner depending on which type of air cleaner you have. My air intake is actually under the spare wheel carrier, inside the engine bay.

Hope this helps.


----------



## miller (Jul 29, 2009)

Randonneur said:


> Hi, ours is the 2.5D non turbo ( Talbot Express ) and there should be a large bore pipe from the front snorkel part to the air cleaner depending on which type of air cleaner you have. My air intake is actually under the spare wheel carrier, inside the engine bay.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Cool, thats confirmed it then, yes my air cleaner is within a cylindrical tub with an inlet pipe underneath the spare wheel. Sounds the same setup.

mmm should run a bit better with some nice fresh air towards the new air filter. off to wickes or b&q to find some ducting

Thanks Randonneur 


Mike


----------



## Proff (Jul 29, 2009)

The intake pipe was put on the top of the radiator after early Pugs/ Cit's Fiats etc suffered blown engines through water ingestion through the original low intake which was from the airbox to the front panel at same height


----------



## miller (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, thats good info to know. i need to seal as best i can then. I have heard this prob in peugeot cars notably 306 etc

Cheers

Mike


----------



## 888dee (Jul 29, 2009)

water ingestion is a relatively common problem in modern cars, due to the aerodynamics there is limited scope to have the intake above the level of the headlamps...

it is quite common to find the intake as low as the fog lights, useful from the perspective of being able to get decent cool airflow but you only need 6-8 inches of water and a driver who doesn't appreciate the danger to kill the engine 

back on topic though, it's not necessary to have the joints before the air cleaner nailed together tightly, only after the air cleaner which is why it is common to find push fittings in this aprt of the inlet tract.

also some manufacturers actually have a baffle and drain before the air cleaner to help prevent water reaching the engine through the inlet.


----------



## Randonneur (Jul 29, 2009)

On my air cleaner the pipe from the intake funnel to the air cleaner body has been drilled through at its lowest point to make a water drain. I think it may have been done by the previous owner, good idea though.

Miller have you thought about looking for air con ducting to connect your air cleaner to the snorkel part, or maybe a truck parts supplier?


----------



## miller (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes im just looking for a suitable diameter ducting pipe, similar to those you see on air con/cooker hoods. 60mm diameter doesnt seem too popluar. then jubilee clip or zip tie it to each end. I think thats the best way forwards 


Mike


----------



## runnach (Jul 29, 2009)

More for the benefit of an Fiat owners of a similar age vehicle,

Citroen and Peugeout Talbot used PSA engines Fiat used there own is my understanding.

This was certainly the case in the 1.9 diesels

Channa


----------



## miller (Aug 5, 2009)

All done along with a full service. So now its got a fresh air filter and some cool air to soothe its inner soul 
New oil and filter and also a gear box oil refresh. All good! ready for the off! Some pics attached in case anyone else has similar query.


----------



## martyb (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi, I have the 2.5 non Turbo Talbot Express,on checking there is ducting from the snorkle to the air filter.


----------

